# To have first trimester screening or not to have?



## Amythyst

So, I've already decided that I want to have the Harmony/Panorama or whichever test my insurance will cover... but I'm undecided if I want to do the first trimester screening. 

I asked my OB today and she even called the Perintologist for me and they said I should not substitute the Harmony test for the first trimester screening.

My only qualm about doing it is I would really hate for the NT scan to say something really bad and then have that sitting on my shoulders while waiting for the Harmony test which then (hopefully) would say nope everything is hunky dory.

So, what do you guys think? Would you just do both and say screw it or forego the first trimester screening and just wait to get the Harmony test?


----------



## Nikko88

I did the genetic screen as soon as I could and opted out of the subsequent scan and blood tests because the accuracy of the genetic test is much higher than the other tests. And like you said, if the NT or blood tests show any indication the genetic test will be the next step.

I worried less about a couple of echogenic cardiac spots at the 20 week scan because my genetic screen was clean.

All a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Amythyst

Right I know its personal choice... just wondering what others chose to do. I guess I am wavering because the doctor's office was putting so much pressure on me to do it. 

But I don't really want any unnecessary stress if I know I'm going to do the genetic test anyways.


----------



## Christinee

After a lot of thought myself I am thinking I will do the testing... I just want to eliminate worry. I am going to talk to my doc next week when I go about options... I don't know about the screening because when I was 21 and pregnant with my daughter my screening came back positive and yes all it did was stress me out and it was not fun... Don't really want to go through that again.

Btw... my daughter was perfectly fine.


----------



## Eurydice

Thanks for posting this topic, as I also have questions about the different tests. I did all of the testing with my previous baby, but I was a nervous wreck then due to some first trimester bleeding. This time around things are different and I am much calmer (so far), in part because I've gone through this experience once already and I sort of know to expect. My son was born naturally and healthy, and is everything a mom could wish for. The lesson from that experience was that I can worry myself miserable or I can be calm and let be, and the result will be whatever the result will be. 

This time around I feel like I want to experience my body and my baby the old-fashioned way: minimal scans, don't want to find out the gender, etc. This is also assuming the baby is healthy, though.
I was thinking I would only do the genetic blood test screening since I am now 40, but I didn't know that the 12 week scan gave any different information from the blood test. Is it because they can see physiological issues like spina bifida that wouldn't otherwise show up on the blood test? (Actually, I don't know if spina bifida would show up genetically -maybe it would.) The main thing I remember from the 12 wk scan was the nuchal fold thickness that was a predictor of Down's, but the blood test is a much more accurate predictor of that. I guess these are questions to ask my midwife at the first appointment.


----------



## Nikko88

Genetic testing won't pick up spina bifida unless a part of a syndrome. From the information given to me, certain blood tests may indicate spina bifida, but it would need to be confirmed at the later (20 week) anatomy ultrasound.


----------



## Amythyst

Hubby and I decided today that I might as well do it as it gives me a "medical" reason to have another ultra sound and see my little boo. :D 

I don't have to read the results of the test and then just wait for my Harmony test to come in.


----------



## Christinee

Amythyst said:


> Hubby and I decided today that I might as well do it as it gives me a "medical" reason to have another ultra sound and see my little boo. :D
> 
> I don't have to read the results of the test and then just wait for my Harmony test to come in.

I have the same reasoning too about it being an excuse to have another ultrasound. :) 

For me, just knowing for sure that everything is ok is going to make for a much happier pregnancy. I spent a lot of time thinking about it and that is what I came up with in the end.


----------



## Elodie

I'm 32 weeks (39 years old) and I had the initial first trimester screening at 12 week - when this came back as 1/40 for DS (1/110 on age alone) I went and had the harmony test. This was an excruciating wait to find out all was okay.

If I was ever pregnant again, I would still have the first tri screening at 12 weeks BUT I would have the Harmony test as early as possible i.e. at 10 weeks, so by the time the first tri screening came round I would know the other results. This would mean I would still have the 12 week scan to see if any problems.

Having the first tri screen caused me unnecessary worry so I completely understand thinking this through.


----------

